# K-27 455 plow extra



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

We had a perfect snow last night. Here in northern Virginia we received about an inch of fairly dry snow. I couldn't resist trying out the plow on the front of my Bachmann RGS K-27 #455 with the Accucraft D&RGW flanger. 

Here are some pictures of the engine and flanger. Expecting a light snow I left the engine and flanger out overnight. The engine was covered, but the flanger wasn't.






































I had some trouble with ice on the rails, so there was more pushing than running. Once I got it cleared and ran and pushed for a couple of laps, it ran without any assistance. 


Chuck


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: K-27 445 plow extra*

That's some sweet plowing! Thanks for the pics


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Too cool









It looks great with the flanger. All you need is a caboose to finish off the consist.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt:

I thought about the caboose after I started. It was inside and warm, so it would have taken more time than I had at the time to chill it so the wheels wouldn't freeze up. Maybe tomorrow I'll take a picture with a caboose.


Chuck 


I rationalized it by telling myself that I was just clearing the track around the station and the train didn't need a crew and caboose.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Love those pictures Chuck.

You're tougher man than I am. I'm chomping at the bit to get back outside and work on the RR. We're having record setting cold down here. It hasn't reached 32 deg. in 2 weeks. It was 10 last night.

Doc


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Doc (AKA Don):

I didn't stay out very long. Fortunately, once I get the track cleared, I can watch the train from the window on the family room. 

Unlike where you are, we actually made it up into the 40s a couple of days in the last 2 weeks. 

Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

OK Matt, we've got the crew and caboose and we're off to clear the track over Lizard Head Pass. We'll be leaving Rico shortly for Ophir.












Chuck


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Now that is railroading


----------

